# Tell me why.............



## mikep1979 (May 26, 2009)

i dont like mondays?????? hehehehehe is it just me or is the most horrid day of the week???? (unless its a bank holiday or your on holiday)


----------



## Caroline (May 26, 2009)

I think it is because we have had two brilliant days at home relaxing or doing whatever, then we have to come back to work. 

In my part of London we usually have late running trains because of signal failiures or over running engineering works which makes the journey into work even harder.

I know it is Tuesday today, but it felt like a Monday. No DLR from my usual station becuase of structural work being done on a bridge and it was raining, and I had to change at London Bridge, and all the seats on the tube were occupied.

OK whinge over and I feel better.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 26, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I think it is because we have had two brilliant days at home relaxing or doing whatever, then we have to come back to work.
> 
> In my part of London we usually have late running trains because of signal failiures or over running engineering works which makes the journey into work even harder.
> 
> ...





lol i hate the tube!!!!!!!! i have used it 3 times when i have been to london and everytime there were no seats and it was horridly packed. the last time it was so hot i nearly passed out!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i hate the tube!!!!!!!! i have used it 3 times when i have been to london and everytime there were no seats and it was horridly packed. the last time it was so hot i nearly passed out!!!!!



which line did you use? The Northern Line (the black one) is also known as the misery line. I take it from London Bridge (if I use SOuth Eastern Trains) or from Bank (when using the Docklands Light railway) It's easier to change at bank as lots of people get off there for the City. Also depends on time of day too.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 26, 2009)

Caroline said:


> which line did you use? The Northern Line (the black one) is also known as the misery line. I take it from London Bridge (if I use SOuth Eastern Trains) or from Bank (when using the Docklands Light railway) It's easier to change at bank as lots of people get off there for the City. Also depends on time of day too.



yeah it was the black one. used it to go to london bridge lol so i could see it. it was early morning so i guess it was the wrong time for me to travel hehehehe


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah it was the black one. used it to go to london bridge lol so i could see it. it was early morning so i guess it was the wrong time for me to travel hehehehe



If you time it just right you do manage to get a seat, although these days it is crowded most of the day. People are working more flexibly so start times stagger. I think that helps a bit. The eralies start early and the lates start late ans there's room for all those in between...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> If you time it just right you do manage to get a seat, although these days it is crowded most of the day. People are working more flexibly so start times stagger. I think that helps a bit. The eralies start early and the lates start late ans there's room for all those in between...



lol i actually had a very nice bus ride and walk back to my hotel. took ages as i was staying in chelsea but very nice stroll for me


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

The stroll part sounds good, I hate being stuck on the bus in traffic!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> The stroll part sounds good, I hate being stuck on the bus in traffic!



wasnt that bad for the time of day lol


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> wasnt that bad for the time of day lol



Morning or evening? the traffic alwasy seems much worse in the evening rush.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

late afternoon. round 3pm i think. got off near a huge park (near chelsea way cant think this morning lol) and walked through. loved it as it was so peacefull


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> late afternoon. round 3pm i think. got off near a huge park (near chelsea way cant think this morning lol) and walked through. loved it as it was so peacefull



Don't know cChelsea that well, but there are loads of great parks in London. 3pm is a nice time to do it as the very earlies are just begining to leave work and the rush hasn't built too much, although there is still congestion...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Don't know cChelsea that well, but there are loads of great parks in London. 3pm is a nice time to do it as the very earlies are just begining to leave work and the rush hasn't built too much, although there is still congestion...



lol it wasnt as bad as some places i have driven through!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

I'm told it is dangerous being on foot in Rome with all the mad drivers, I'm not about to try it...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I'm told it is dangerous being on foot in Rome with all the mad drivers, I'm not about to try it...



you should try drivinh in somalia!!!!!!!! blimey talk about taking your life in your hands. also india is bad so is portugal (algarve really) lol


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> you should try drivinh in somalia!!!!!!!! blimey talk about taking your life in your hands. also india is bad so is portugal (algarve really) lol



My friend wouldn't drive while she was in India, if it was close enough she walked, if not she took a taxi. Being a woman she wasn't allowed to drive in Saudi, but she said it was pretty bad there too.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My friend wouldn't drive while she was in India, if it was close enough she walked, if not she took a taxi. Being a woman she wasn't allowed to drive in Saudi, but she said it was pretty bad there too.



saudi's not to bad but that could be cause i used to it now lol


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> saudi's not to bad but that could be cause i used to it now lol



I think the trick is to get used to something and work out what everyone else is doing, then it's not so bad. At least you don't get booze and cars together there...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I think the trick is to get used to something and work out what everyone else is doing, then it's not so bad. At least you don't get booze and cars together there...



lol nope just stupid people in mercs built like tanks hehehe never mind i drive a blacked out armour plated jeep that weighs about 3 tonns now lol


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope just stupid people in mercs built like tanks hehehe never mind i drive a blacked out armour plated jeep that weighs about 3 tonns now lol



Must be bad if you need something armour plated....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Must be bad if you need something armour plated....



lol its due to the job i do. if i need to ram something then the added weight helps (also helps stop being shot) lol


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol its due to the job i do. if i need to ram something then the added weight helps (also helps stop being shot) lol



SO it was you who was in the shop window with the big black thing the other day...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> SO it was you who was in the shop window with the big black thing the other day...



*splutters his water all over his laptop*


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

well water will keep things hydrated at least, and I meant the tank like viehcle you drive...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> well water will keep things hydrated at least, and I meant the tank like viehcle you drive...



lol glad you cleared that up!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------

